# uroctonus mordax



## mromero92 (Jul 6, 2009)

i went out to stevens creek and caught lots of stuff and alot of u. mordax. i must have caught 10 or so and kept 4 of them. here are sum pics. i had one to begin with so we will see how communal they are.







heres the biggest one ive caught


----------



## Gracilis (Jul 6, 2009)

stevens creek? where is that? im in northern california too... but have yet to catch one of these guys.....such a bummer.... ur lucky...


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 7, 2009)

According to Mr. Mordax they are communal
http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/caresheets-f29/uroctonus-mordax-nortwest-forest-scorpion-t39.htm


----------



## KyuZo (Jul 7, 2009)

can this species coexist with any other species like C. vittatus and C. sculpturatus?


----------



## Brandelmouche (Jul 7, 2009)

Very nice specie, they look like Euscorpius.:drool: 

If you have a gravid female, call me.


----------



## mromero92 (Jul 7, 2009)

im not sure if i have a gravid one but by my sexing i have 3.2. so i should have babies hopefully. and id be glad to sell some.  stevens creek is near san jose area.


----------



## Gracilis (Jul 7, 2009)

mromero92 said:


> im not sure if i have a gravid one but by my sexing i have 3.2. so i should have babies hopefully. and id be glad to sell some.  stevens creek is near san jose area.



oooh ok, thats about 2 hours away.... i saw a video of someone who caught some U.mordax at mount diablo.... ive yet to go there... (


----------



## alacran619 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd like to go up there and snag a few of these.  Might be a fun communal setup.


----------



## rd_07 (Jul 8, 2009)

wow, when i was at san jose didnt see one......
hey can you ship that here? or maybe we can trade i have 3i of c.margaritatus bicolor morph and some h. longimanus 
if not i'd like to buy 1 ^^,


----------



## skippy (Jul 8, 2009)

i know where stevens creek blvd is... i didn't know there was still a creek i've found this sp in the santa cruz mountains quite often. also around loch lomond. 

nice finds, that single one in the pic is _huge_


----------



## Gracilis (Jul 8, 2009)

im going reeeeeeeeeeally far up north for camping... and i HOPE i can find one of these guys or ANY scorpions for that matter.... im more excited about that than  the campin trip lol


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 8, 2009)

dont forget to catch some for your friends down south


----------



## Gracilis (Jul 8, 2009)

~Abyss~ said:


> dont forget to catch some for your friends down south


of course.... it all depends on how lucky i am. ill be there for a full weekend and ill be spending ATLEAST 4 hours out of the day lookin for scorps and other gnarly bugs hahah


----------



## BeakerTheMighty (Jul 9, 2009)

U. mordax is an awesome little scorp. Probably one of my favorites, super docile usually. I'm not sure how communal they are exactly, when I've collected em, they would sometimes be somewhat close to each other, but I've never found more than one of them under the same rock, so my bet is they can go together, but I'd give em more space per scorp than some other species and extra hiding spots just in case.


----------



## mromero92 (Jul 10, 2009)

i guess i could sell some since i can go find more. how much would you pay for them. and how big are the H.  longimanus? and im not sure about how much it would cost to ship to Philippines.


----------



## mromero92 (Jul 10, 2009)

i just got a quote and it would cost like 75 dollars to ship them there.


----------



## Gracilis (Jul 10, 2009)

I know Ken sells them for 10 bucks....


----------



## mromero92 (Jul 10, 2009)

coffimjoe66 said:


> I know Ken sells them for 10 bucks....


yeah i probably would be more interested in a trade but the shipping is pretty expencive. if anyone is more local to where i am, i could sell them for like 5 or 6 dollars. im no good at sexing tho....:?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jul 10, 2009)

http://scorpionforum.darkbb.com/sexing-different-scorpion-species-f14/uroctonus-mordax-t333.htm


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, good timing for finding this thread -- one of my seven adult females popped today.  

Anywho, as far as communal -- I started with six adults in a ten-gallon tank (four adults, two subadult, only one male) and currently have three (1.2).  So, try communities at your own risk, but don't push the density too high.

By the way, that's quite a specimen in the scale pic.  I've never seen them that big up here.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Jul 11, 2009)

i wish i lived anywhere near where scorpions live...wisconsin isn't weather friendly for them.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 11, 2009)

T.ass-mephisto said:


> i wish i lived anywhere near where scorpions live...wisconsin isn't weather friendly for them.


true, but you got those really big predatory diving beetles (dytiscus sp.) up where you are:drool:


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Jul 12, 2009)

beetleman said:


> true, but you got those really big predatory diving beetles (dytiscus sp.) up where you are:drool:


i don't know if i have ever seen one of those...:?


----------



## beetleman (Jul 12, 2009)

T.ass-mephisto said:


> i don't know if i have ever seen one of those...:?


they are in shallow weedy ponds,sometimes at night in the summer you can see them flying by very bright lights(gas stations etc) you may not have the scorpions,but ya definitly have some very cool bugs there.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 12, 2009)

those mordax are awesome scorps:clap: that's 1 i don't have in my collection yet.


----------



## T.ass-mephisto (Jul 12, 2009)

beetleman said:


> they are in shallow weedy ponds,sometimes at night in the summer you can see them flying by very bright lights(gas stations etc) you may not have the scorpions,but ya definitly have some very cool bugs there.


i do know we get some cool mantids


----------

